# SNEBA 2012 November 10 in East Lyme, Connecticut



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

From Larry Conner's email:

SNEBA DEADLINE IS 22 October!

SNEBA 2012 November 10 in East Lyme, Connecticut

The Connecticut Beekeepers Association and Wicwas Press will conduct the 2012 Southern New England Beekeepers Assembly November 10, 2012 at Saint Matthias Parish 317 CHESTERFIELD ROAD in EAST LYME, CT 06333. This venue is located in a historically rich section of New England. The program will run from 8:30 am to 5:00 pm. In addition to industry speakers, there will be a vendor display and a tea-cup auction, where everyone is invited to donate something of value to support the CBA.

Speakers for 2012 include: Dr. James Tew—recently retired Ohio State University Apiculture Extension Specialist, Dr. Joe Latshaw—bee breeder, and Wicwas Press author and lecturer Dr. Lawrence Connor of Michigan.

Early bird registration is $44 without lunch or $55 with lunch for registrations received by October 22.

Register online at www.wicwas.com and click on the PayPal website.

After Oct. 22, registrations are $54 and $65.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------

